# ubuntu uninstall



## xyeovillian (Jul 18, 2006)

Ubuntu uninstal

I have just deleted Ubuntu in Partion Magic didn't back

anything up! I now get the black screen not going anywhere

with the following =

GRUB Loading stage 1.5.
GRUB Loading please wait
Error 22

Its just frozen how can I get my WXP Back ?

I have tried loading my XP disc and it still comes up with the black screen error 22! I can put the Ubuntu disc in and that loads OK !

I have tried my acer rescue discs that came with my laptop and it only gives you the option to reformat with all the installed software, also tried another WXP disc which trys load XP again. 

If I put the ubuntu disc in again and install will that take me back to dual boot?

I don't really want to reformat as I would lose all my photo's! thats all.


----------



## xyeovillian (Jul 18, 2006)

I've reinstalled Ubuntu all is well!


----------



## pctech_linux (Sep 27, 2006)

Ok since you say you had a dual booting system that means you had a partition set aside for xp. here is what you can do :

1) reinstall ubuntu making sure to use the same free space that you originallly had it on, leaving the xp partition intact. This way during the install process ubuntu will recognize that you have XP installed and this will restore your grub boot loader giving you the option to select windows XP as a choice to boot into.

2) If you do not wish to have ubuntu reinstalled, you can insert your windows xp disk, boot from that cd. When prompted press r to enter the recovery console, for this you will need the administrator password. Once you have entered the recovery console, you need to issue the FIXMBR command. Once this is done it will remove grub and restore the Master Boot Record. You should now be able to go straight into windows XP.

I know you said all is well, but just wanted to present you with option 2 just incase you want to be able to remove Ubuntu.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

The boot loader Grub residing in the MBR is not part of any filing system and so cannot be got rid of by formatting or partition deletion. It can only be overwritten by another boot loader.

pctech_linux mentioned one method of using XP installation CD and issue "fixmbr" command in recovery console (terminal mode).

Another method is to load a Dos floppy with fdisk.exe inside and issue the command "fdisk /mbr".

Both methods restore MS MBR which is common for all their systems.

pctech_linux's 1st method works too except you waste hard disk space to keep Ubuntu. In Ubuntu's Grub menu.lst you can default XP as the first booting choice and shorten the time specified in the "timeout" statement so that you can boot instantly to Xp with Grub.


----------

